# Aussie Wanting to Move to Italy



## SamWebster (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello,

I am an Australian passport holder and I am currently on an extended trip to France. I have had some changes in my plans and would now like to relocate to Italy. Do I need to go back to Australia to get a Visa or can I take care of everything in Italy straight away?

If anyone can give me some information on what I need to do to establish residency in Italy I would be grateful. I have my own business and would not need to look for other employment.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Sam


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

SamWebster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an Australian passport holder and I am currently on an extended trip to France. I have had some changes in my plans and would now like to relocate to Italy. Do I need to go back to Australia to get a Visa or can I take care of everything in Italy straight away?
> 
> ...


await a reply from some of our experts on this forum as its a compleacated qq 

but welcome any way


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there I am guessing you will love to get a easy short way to relocate to Italy, my advice be very patience if you considering moving to Italy, if you don't have any blood relative I recommend you to goto the Italian Consulate an they will give you all the guidelines for you be legal in Italy. Good luck


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

SamWebster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an Australian passport holder and I am currently on an extended trip to France. I have had some changes in my plans and would now like to relocate to Italy. Do I need to go back to Australia to get a Visa or can I take care of everything in Italy straight away?


It's not clear how you're in France. If you're resident then you could apply at the nearest Italian consulate in France.

You can't apply in Italy. If you're on vacation I doubt you have all the paperwork you'll need with you. At least I can't imagine traveling with the collection of documents needed.

So most likely you're heading back to Australia to get an appointment and fly the paperwork.


----------

